# Barrel racin...critique if you'd like



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

gorgeous animal.


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm not a barrel racer so no expert critique here but I thought you looked pretty good! I watched the barrel racing during the National finals in Vegas too...........it looks fun!


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks Shmurmur!He's a goob. (yeah...I had fun sounding that name out lol)

Got2Gallop-It is so much fun. Its tough and really misunderstood but still very fun. Thanks !


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice run =) 
I agree, barrel racing is extremely misunderstood.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

Thank you
The bad publicity it gets often makes me want to not do it anymore. When I say "I barrel race" People tend to think I'm some hick that yea haws my way through a pattern. When I say "I ride hunters" They have more respect for me as a rider. Its rediculous.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Nice runs!!! I love watching barrel racing as it takes a lot of dedication and drive and you'll have to know what you're doing or you WILL ruin your horse.

Kudos to you for having fun and lookin' good while you're doing it!!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

You both look really good! I would love to learn how to barrel race sometime.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

You both look good, except he kinda drags his butt a little around the barrel...he should probably be a bit more collected right before the turn.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks guys!

Harlee-That's just how he turns. He's not built to get up and under and collected to the barrel. Its just easier on him and myself to let him have his own turning style. 
I used to try to constantly collect him and it came down to fighting his confo all the time and its just not fair to him.

Now, on this oooober small pattern its tough to keep him foward around the barrel so he starts to wanna swing his butt when we lose forward momentum. Oh well.

Anywho,Thanks again y'all!


----------



## NewHeart (Dec 10, 2008)

Your run was not the worst that I have seen, but here are just a few pointers for you. First off, you need to calm your hands a bit when running him. I noticed that a throughout the run, your hands are all over the place. If you try and keep them calm, your horse will respond better to your cues. Secondly, I noticed that he is popping his shoulder and it looked like he was not always on the correct lead through the pattern. Try slowing it down, and taking the pattern at a walk/trot, this will help you see what he is doing. I agree with Harlee that doing work to get him collected will really help you out a lot. The last thing that I noticed was your seat. From what I saw, you had a tendency to bounce around a lot during the pattern. You really need to plant your butt and sit when he is coming around the barrel. When you steady your body, you are going to have an all together more smooth run. I am not trying to pick on you, just trying to give you some ideas.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

I wouldnt think you were tryin to pick on me at all. I did ask for a critique after all.

I thought my hands we good throughout the video. The only time they really move around was coming into the first barrel where I was tapping the inside rein to get his nose. (If you don't ask for his nose heading into the first he...well...won't turn) Or coming out of the second and third barrel where I finish out the turn. Just trying to figure out where my hands were all over the place.

And, yes he went into the third barrel on the wrong lead. He's never been a horse that I worried about leads on because he switches to easily. Although it does make it easier for him to want to drop his shoulder into the turn. A lot of that is my fault. When I first starte barrel racing I had a tendacy to come in wide into the third barrel and, so, that was how he learned the pattern. So now that I've gotten out of that habit I had to teach him to as well. Not so easy. As soon as he comes out of the second he aims for the oversized pocket at the third. So he got into the habit of switching his lead to the right lead to get over there. He doesnt always switch to the right but he will every once in a while. Slow work won't change it. He never gets the wrong lead in his slow work. Its just him anticipating.

I already explained the collection issue.

Its strange that you say I need to sit down more. Most say I need to get up more. 
Now, the only barrel I didnt sit down on was the second barrel. That is because he was trying to drop his shoulder. Badly. lol So I had to get up more to get him past the barrel decently. Now, I have a rather bad habit of not getting up behind the third barrel, causing me to get left behind the horse and catch him. I think the reasoning for this is because the way the I train is that I complete the third barrel by continuing to the fence line. Meaning I stay in the "turning position" with is down with a deeper seat. I think I just get so used to sitting longer rather than getting up and asking him to move out.

Just so you know, I'm not giving excuses. I'm trying to figure this out. While I'm not competing on him anymore I will be competing on other horses and I don't mind progressing as a rider. So if you'll explain, I'd be happy to listen...or um...read.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I'd rather have my horse be a bit lazy! 

Blu swings his butt around too soon so he's practically charging the barrel. :lol:


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

BluMagic said:


> I'd rather have my horse be a bit lazy!
> 
> Blu swings his butt around too soon so he's practically charging the barrel. :lol:


 
haha... well I normally do. But for barrels I like a horse who loves his job and wants to run it. I really hate having to send a horse who I have to push the whole way. This little buckskin is actually a pretty lazy horse. He just knows when I want him to run.


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

I agree with Newheart on the issues of hands and seat. In between the second and third and on your run home; you are flapping your elbows and pumping your hands. You are also moving against your horse and 'whumping' on his back inbetween the 2nd and 3rd, around the 3rd and back home. Your third barrel and run back also look especially rough as you have a lot of upper body movement, which could stem from your seat issues. It looks as though you need to work on strengthening your base. As for people telling you that you sit too deep, I would vehemently disagree. When going around a barrel there is no such thing as a seat too deep, that is the reason we grab the horn. Grabbing the horn should deepen and secure your seat. As far as getting left behind, if your seat is deep, secure and balanced it shouldn't happen. Yes, you want to get up out of the saddle on the stretches but otherwise you want your butt in that saddle.


----------



## NewHeart (Dec 10, 2008)

I think you are headed in the right in direction, I do agree with Onetoomany that sitting deep is going to help you make that turn. My old mare was really strong coming off her first barrel, I had to learn to sit deep, yet move with her at the same time. If that makes sense? Sitting deep is going to help you steady your body, better securing your seat. As far as your training goes, for your future horses it may be a good idea to start forming your pocket right away, instead of running past to the fence line. This way you are teaching them right off the bat where they need to be setting the turn vs. having to go back and re-teach them. I hope I made some sense, good luck to you.


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

looks extremly well to me my horse has his own still on his turns too good though really impressed


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

NewHeart said:


> I think you are headed in the right in direction, I do agree with Onetoomany that sitting deep is going to help you make that turn. My old mare was really strong coming off her first barrel, I had to learn to sit deep, yet move with her at the same time. If that makes sense? Sitting deep is going to help you steady your body, better securing your seat. As far as your training goes, for your future horses it may be a good idea to start forming your pocket right away, instead of running past to the fence line. This way you are teaching them right off the bat where they need to be setting the turn vs. having to go back and re-teach them. I hope I made some sense, good luck to you.


 
Well I started barrel racing a couple years ago and had to teach both myself and the horse I was riding. Naturally I'm going to make mistakes. I know now the problems with how I started him and have fixed most of his issues on the pattern.
The only really bad one is him wanting to jump out into the pocket at the third barrel to early so you have to think "straight" the whole way to the third, then about two strides before the barrel, let him jump out. I think maybe you were confused on what I had said. I finish the barrel out by continuing on the the fence. So far I've noticed that this is the BEST way to teach the third barrel. I never have a problem with any of the horses I ride wanting to bow out on the third because I teach them to finish it. 

Oh and, just so y'all know... Between the second and third... I didnt have my outside on the reins (which is where I believe y'all thought I was pumping my hands and catching his mouth) I was just slapping him on the neck. Lol... I don't quite have the coordination to reach back for the over under. And I DO NOT pump with my hands. I DO NOT pump with my hands. That is my number one pet peeve ever! lol

Now, I am catching him out of the third because I'm getting left behind. And I am pumping my upper body too much coming out of the third. Mostly because this horse wont run hard unless there's an open alley way...or at the very least a pattern that's a normal size. haha. 
But I'm still having trouble seeing me not sitting deep enough. Do you guys have any video's of what you mean. I'm a visual learner. 
Gracias!


----------



## NewHeart (Dec 10, 2008)

I am glad to hear to that you realize that pumping your hands is completely irrelevant. It absolutely drives me crazy when I see girls doing that. I wish more people understood that they are not making their horse go any faster, they just look like morons who don't know how to ride or run a decent pattern. Unfortunately enough, I don't have any videos, but if you go on youtube you should be able to find some. Look up Tammy Key Fisher and watch her NFR run. The video is crappy, but you should be able to see how she really sits down and positions herself coming off of the barrel. That should help to give you some insight as to what I was trying to get at.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

I've never been taught correct technique for barrel racing so no critique from me. I just wanted to say very nice horse! And it looks like you are having a lot of fun which is great!


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

I absolutely LOVE barrel racing but got out of it when I seen some of the idiots at some of our local rodeos. I have NEVER in my life seen six grown men having to force a horse in the arena ever. People down here dont do it right. They go about training so wrong and it ruins the horse. It really does. I went to a race a while back and one boy actually finished the race and then plowed his poor horse threw the arena wall, which was btw four boards and four foot tall. You all did look good and you looked like you were having which is the joy in it. Its not just a speed sport or to say how hard you can kick the horse to run it. Its fun and enthusiastic. It great if you do it right. So many people turn it into a harsh sport though. Anyway, Im done. LoL Yall looked great.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

New heart-Thank you! I'll look up some of her videos. 

toosexy4myspotz- Your so incredibley right. I've seen some really really bad stuff that made me want to just stop barrel racing. But at the same time there are some really incredible things to witness at a barrel race besides the barrel run. So many of the riders have a truly deep connection with their horses and it shows through in every run. And I just love watching someone come out of the arena with a smile on their face. They could run the slowest time, hit a barrel, or break to a trot the whole time but they'll still come out with a smile sayin their having fun.
In the end there was too much good in barrel racing to make me want to stop all together.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Buckoff41570- It is awesome to see someone come out with a smile on their face and do the best they cant. Its a hard and demanding sport. Your right, the bonds between some of the horses and riders are unbelievable. We still set up barrels in our arena and just have fun. Thats what its for. One of my good friends compete in North Carolina and has made an awesome outburst in her career but now she is sell the horse that got her to state finals because she wont go into the arena anymore. She raced her at every local show and all the open shows around the state. The horse spend most of the week in a trailer traveling and when she got out she had to race. The girl was good but she ruint her horse in the prossess of being the best and trying to get all the ribbons she could.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

do the best they can*


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

toosexy4myspotz said:


> Buckoff41570- It is awesome to see someone come out with a smile on their face and do the best they cant. Its a hard and demanding sport. Your right, the bonds between some of the horses and riders are unbelievable. We still set up barrels in our arena and just have fun. Thats what its for. One of my good friends compete in North Carolina and has made an awesome outburst in her career but now she is sell the horse that got her to state finals because she wont go into the arena anymore. She raced her at every local show and all the open shows around the state. The horse spend most of the week in a trailer traveling and when she got out she had to race. The girl was good but she ruint her horse in the prossess of being the best and trying to get all the ribbons she could.


I've known the same story. There are several kids around here that did the same to their horse. One of which competed so often and so hard that the horse is no longer ridable in her late teens.


----------

